
Show HN: Packagr.app – a cloud hosted PyPI server for Python developers - chris140957
Hi,<p>I recently launched Packagr.app - a simple cloud hosted private PIP index which Python developers can use to store and deploy private Python packages: 
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.packagr.app" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.packagr.app</a><p>Packagr provides a convenient alternative to open source solutions such as pypiserver and devpi-server and takes care of hosting, authentication and package sharing out of the box<p>Thanks for looking,
Chris
======
rwdim
How about a plan that uses Amazon S3 has a backing store for my packages. That
way I'm guaranteed control of access, and you get almost 100% profit. That
would be worth $19 a year for me.

~~~
chris140957
You mean you want to store your packages in your own S3 bucket? Sure, this is
something we can look into adding

